# Uae Managers Cheque in UK



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

Dear Members, I am seeking your advise

My friend has just sold his property on the day of leaving he received his house sale proceeds by managers cheque. As his residency was cancelled in Dubai he could not open account so he thought he would bring it back and put through uk system to Dubai
Now he is being informed that it will take min of 30days (RBS) and this a big surprise and really need funds before then. 

Question... If he couriers the cheque back to issuing bank (NBD) would they cancel cheque and transfer the money direct to his uk account (same person / same passport holder)
OR
Is there any other suggestions?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Perhaps if he turned up then they may do it, no way if sent by a courier. Another way would be for him to go personally to the bank, cash the cheque and then send the cash immediately to his UK account. Could all be done in 24 hours but obviously the costs are greater.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

while I cant offer alternatives, I can tell you for sure that the cheque will not be cancelled by the bank.

Unfortunately transferring money by cheque across countries is not the most efficient - there are bank charges and the exchange rate may not be good if he depositing an AED cheque into a GBP account.


----------



## DED (Feb 24, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Perhaps if he turned up then they may do it, no way if sent by a courier. Another way would be for him to go personally to the bank, cash the cheque and then send the cash immediately to his UK account. Could all be done in 24 hours but obviously the costs are greater.


Thank you for email

They will not cash it as it has a/c only & because he is not a resident they will not open a/c......mmm


----------

